
Cops accidentally record themselves debating the best way to frame a man [video] - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVCgCHnmjSY
======
rahuldottech
Relevant Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/c751ca/cops_illegal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/c751ca/cops_illegally_confiscate_guys_phone_and/)

